# Working in Dubai without a visa



## vincent21 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi everybody,

I'm new to this forum and I have a question concerning my move to Dubai. I have the opportunity to start in a company but before I will get a visa, the company wants me to do a trial working period of 3 month's. If I do good, I will get the visa. 
But in the meantime, how will I rent a place and all? 

Do you think this would get me in trouble? I don't mind doing a visa run but I need a place to stay. I heard I could tell the landowner that my visa is in process and then ask a letter from the company to prove this but I just find it very hard to land a job while living in Belgium. I need to be in Dubai to really get good job interviews, right?


Than I got another question for you: 
A friend of mine told me I could also found a company in a freezone in Dubai and then just give myself a visa. But can you work for a certain company and receive a visa from another?

Thanks again for all the help you guys! 
Vince


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I WOULD HIGHLY SUGGEST YOU NOT DO THIS. 

What happens is they will have you come and work but end of three months, they will then never get you a visa. Because you have no visa and is illegal to work without a visa, if you complain you didnt receive a salary, you go to jail. So you dont complain.... they get three months of free work from you. If I was to go along with something like this, prior to me coming over for three months, I would require they give me the entire three months salary deposited into my account. I would also require they pay for a ticket to Dubai and that they provide an open ended ticket to leave, just in case it goes sour. But then..... I truly just wouldnt suggest taking this job if from the start they want to do something illegal like that. 

What type of work are you in?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I agree with both the above. Do not think about working for a company who doesn't give you a visa before you start, there is a very high chance of three months without pay.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Sounds like a major scam to me and they want people to work for nothing. The whole thing is illegal - DON'T DO IT!


----------



## jozefk (Apr 11, 2013)

You can lose only 1 month not 3. If they don't pay you after 1st month it's sure you will leave right?  If the company if managed by Russians I would suggest you to not do it


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Pure and simple, it's illegal so don't do it.

Any bonafide company wouldn't even suggest it.

The 3 month probation is usual, but WITH a visa.


----------



## Butterfly2 (Apr 9, 2013)

Try to upload your cv to monster gulf website. You can be recruited from overseas


----------



## EmmaH (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes. It's def risky...


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

Run Vincent21 Run...


----------

